# What frogs are available in captivity?



## cris (Sep 4, 2006)

Im thinking of getting some frogs. I know its easy to get some species could ppl please list what species they know of in captivity and please try not to repeat what others have posted.

Thanks
Cris


----------



## mecoop (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Cris.
My mate keeps Green Tree Frog & northern green tree frog-( Litoria caerulea) &
Red eye tree frog ( Agalychnis callidryas )

Here is a link for the species list. 
http://www.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au/PDFs/frog_licence_info.pdf


----------



## mecoop (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry mate this is for NSW


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 21, 2006)

Most common in captivity would probably be Green Tree Frogs, Red-Eyed Tree Frogs, White-lipped Tree Frogs and Green & Golden Bell Frogs. But if i was going to keep frogs i'd probably try and find a few Dainty Tree Frogs, they're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## PremierPythons (Sep 21, 2006)

It's funny that you should post this Cris because I just today got myself a Green Tree Frog (Litoria caerulea). I rang up Ecoaccess a few weeks ago and they were pretty light on with info about what frogs you could keep in captivity here in QLD. They ended up saying any non-threatened species were ok - I then proceeded to ask them if they had a threatened species list and guess what? LOL so you're pretty much flying solo. But yeah I set up an enclosure for this guy rather easily and he's been great so far - although I've had him about five hours now so it might be a bit early to tell. I wanted an adult frog and there have been NONE around in QLD lately. Ended up getting this guy from interstate... 

Andrew


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 21, 2006)

<Delete god dammit!>


----------



## Kyro (Sep 22, 2006)

We just got 4 Litoria splendida, Magnificent Tree Frogs but i'm not sure if you can keep them in QLD. Will post pics soon


----------



## PremierPythons (Sep 22, 2006)

Yep L.splendida are ok to keep in QLD


----------



## meshe1969 (Sep 22, 2006)

Here is an overview of the Queensland laws from http://frogs.org.au/arc/legal.html



Queensland licences and protection

The Queensland governmental departments responsible for frogs are the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) and the Queensland Parks and Wildlife Service (QPWS). It is difficult to locate the relevant laws either online or by telephoning the agencies.

To the best of my knowledge, these are the important regulations (as at March 2005):

* All frog indigenous to Australia are protected wildlife and cannot be taken from the wild in any form adult, juvenile, larva or egg without a permit.
* The exception to the above is that a person may take and keep up to eight adult frogs of up to four species but no more than two frogs of any one species "for personal enjoyment". The "taking" (catching) must be done on the person?s own property and the frogs be kept on that property. The frogs can?t be displayed and should there be progeny, the metamorphs must be released at the point of capture within 7 days of metamorphosis.
* Frogs from outside Queensland must not be moved into the state without a permit.

The application for the relevant permit is available online but you may need to make a phone call to discover the exact cost. (It is around $50.)

* View application for Recreational wildlife licence (birds, reptiles, amphibians)


----------



## Lucas (Sep 22, 2006)

go for perons tree frog. Great little things


----------

